

Fighting Viruses, Defending the Net [video] - agilo
http://www.ted.com/talks/mikko_hypponen_fighting_viruses_defending_the_net.html

======
dirtyaura
That was an awesome talk. I always knew that the speaker, Mikko Hyppönen,
knows a lot about online crime world being a CEO of antivirus company, but
that he is such a good presenter was new to me.

